# Tablet version of ICS running on Galaxy Nexus



## patrick (Jul 25, 2011)

So I was playing around with the build.prop, and decided to play with the LCD density. I discovered that if you bring it down, (I just cut it in half from 320 to 160, I don't know what the smallest/biggest it can be is) after rebooting Ice Cream Sandwich will look like how it does on a tablet!

I don't know if everyone already knew this or anything, but I thought it was cool and I bet that someone would be interested in making it work!

The problem is, immediately upon booting, system.ui force closes, meaning that you don't have navigation buttons anymore... I'm no developer, so I don't know why it dies, or how to fix it, but hopefully someone does, because this would be a fun ROM to try!






Edit: It apparently also works with 240 density, not sure how high you can go, but with 240 everything's not so small.


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for this find. I'm lovin' it

Now we just need to modify the systemUI to work with this resolution

AWESOME man, just awesome.

To anyone that understands the crash reports:

Event log: crash
Source file: TabletStatusBar.java
Source class: com.android.systemui.statusbar.tablet.TabletStatusBar
source method: makeStatusBar view

_________________________

Sorry that I keep adding edits but this is way cooler than the smartphone version


----------



## patrick (Jul 25, 2011)

nuclearemp said:


> Thanks for this find. I'm lovin' it
> 
> Now we just need to modify the systemUI to work with this resolution
> 
> ...


I agree, I'd really like to see it work well too, it looks really cool!


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

That sounds cool. Especially because I'm writing this from my ICS Xoom. Does the notification bar move to the bottom like the tablet version?

EDIT
never mind I watched the video. That looks awesome I would use it if someone got it to work. What dpi were you using in the video, not sure if you mentioned it I watched it without audio


----------



## patrick (Jul 25, 2011)

MFD00M said:


> What dpi were you using in the video, not sure if you mentioned it I watched it without audio


That was at 160


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

Make sure to keep a backup build.prop because its the only way i could get it back to normal. Dpi changer apps didnt seem to work.


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

just to save some one some time, i tryed to edit the smali to resebmle the same smali fromt the source for the winray and no luck, still FC on systemui


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

well found a temp fix.

Use softkeys for root app ads a floating softkey bar. Works as needed









note: I set the dpi to 200 and launcher force closes (loop) had to adb a build.prop back on to fix but the softkeys showed up adjusted for the 200 dpi screen. I am just wondering if there is a switched limit between the two modes. Tablet/smartphone modes where they both will work together

Update again. This is still so great. Softkeys app works great except back button says it cant get root' home works though. The browser takes up the whole screen', looks huge now. This is such a +100 , thanks for finding it.


----------



## scififan2715 (Jun 7, 2011)

how did you stop the fc loop without reverting back to the regular ui?


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'd actually like this the other way around, the phone UI running on my xoom


----------



## patrick (Jul 25, 2011)

mandog202 said:


> I'd actually like this the other way around, the phone UI running on my xoom


Try pumping the DPI UP to 320


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

scififan2715 said:


> how did you stop the fc loop without reverting back to the regular ui?


I used adb to push back the original build.prop


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

patrick said:


> Try pumping the DPI UP to 320


NICE, it worked! but it looks like garbage, too much sacrifice to just have the notification bar on top instead of the big bottom bar.
No system UI crashes, but also no nav buttons anymore.


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

@ maddog202: Do you mind sharing your SystemUI.apk?


----------



## NewAge (Aug 17, 2011)

nuclearemp said:


> @ maddog202: Do you mind sharing your SystemUI.apk?


I've been going through my Xoom's SystemUI.apk trying to figure this out. Here is the apk from Zone23 ICS ROM: http://db.tt/9mp6EzAW. It should be named SystemUI_Xoom.apk


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

patrick said:


> Try pumping the DPI UP to 320


I think 241 or higher will trigger Phone UI.


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey just wanted to report that without changing the buildprop yet, i flashed the launcher and the systemui.apk from the winray ics build and no fc or anything with defualt gnex lcd res, 
Il edit post after changing the lcd to 160
Also i when through and tried 240-140 160-140 would not boot 240-160 did not do anything for trying to keep systemui from fc
Edit: still fc on system ui 
Edit 2 : launcher works nice 
Edit 3: also tried changing the build prop to report a type as tablet, no luck on that ether :-( 
Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## patrick (Jul 25, 2011)

runandhide05 said:


> Hey just wanted to report that without changing the buildprop yet, i flashed the launcher and the systemui.apk from the winray ics build and no fc or anything with defualt gnex lcd res,
> Il edit post after changing the lcd to 160
> Also i when through and tried 240-140 160-140 would not boot 240-160 did not do anything for trying to keep systemui from fc
> Edit: still fc on system ui
> ...


That's cool that it won't FC without a build.prop file change. And interesting that it won't even boot past 160. I was thinking about trying to do that in the build.prop as well, because as far as I can tell tablets don't really report and LCD density in their build.prop... I wonder what would happen if you took out the LCD density change and just had it say it was a tablet?


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

patrick said:


> That's cool that it won't FC without a build.prop file change. And interesting that it won't even boot past 160. I was thinking about trying to do that in the build.prop as well, because as far as I can tell tablets don't really report and LCD density in their build.prop... I wonder what would happen if you took out the LCD density change and just had it say it was a tablet?


I did not try that. Worth a shot 
Swyped from my GNEX


----------



## patrick (Jul 25, 2011)

I just found this code in the SystemUI source

```
<br />
try {<br />
		    // Sanity-check that someone hasn't set up the config wrong and asked for a navigation<br />
		    // bar on a tablet that has only the system bar<br />
		    if (mWindowManager.hasNavigationBar()) {<br />
			    throw new RuntimeException(<br />
					    "Tablet device cannot show navigation bar and system bar");<br />
		    }<br />
	    } catch (RemoteException ex) {<br />
	    }<br />
```
Think that might have anything to do with it? Haha


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

I really like the tablet version it looks really good when using the HDMi out feature but without the software keys its just not that functional.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

There's a whole discussion on LCD density and compatibly over at XDA for those interested:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1392089


----------



## patrick (Jul 25, 2011)

Detonation said:


> There's a whole discussion on LCD density and compatibly over at XDA for those interested:
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1392089


Thanks for that, but it looks like they're just trying to make the phone version look nicer, not go full on tablet mode


----------



## patrick (Jul 25, 2011)

Does anyone know of an easier way to test a change to the SystemUI app without actually compiling all of Android?


----------



## scififan2715 (Jun 7, 2011)

patrick said:


> Does anyone know of an easier way to test a change to the SystemUI app without actually compiling all of Android?


do you have a modded apk?
also, your idea of deleting the lcd density line from the build.prop worked great! tablet ui, no fc loops. only thing missing now is soft keys

Edit: based on what you said before, you're compiling from source, I don't have much experience with that, but you might want to try using apktool and see if your modifications can be applied that way


----------



## patrick (Jul 25, 2011)

scififan2715 said:


> do you have a modded apk?
> also, your idea of deleting the lcd density line from the build.prop worked great! tablet ui, no fc loops. only thing missing now is soft keys
> 
> Edit: based on what you said before, you're compiling from source, I don't have much experience with that, but you might want to try using apktool and see if your modifications can be applied that way


Nice, I thought that it might help! I've been looking at the code for creating the tablet interface and I have some ideas, I'm going to try them out and I'll report back! Apktool won't work here because I need to actually make changes to the Java source code.


----------



## kevcube (Jul 25, 2011)

gonna be honest here, i've done very little to further the development of this, but patrick and I have a rom built right now, and it's flashing as I type this.


----------



## jasonpantuliano (Jul 25, 2011)

this is awesome. It would be great to create an apk that could switch them on the fly. Being able to switch back and forth would be awesome. Wish I had a little more skills.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## patrick (Jul 25, 2011)

jasonpantuliano said:


> this is awesome. It would be great to create an apk that could switch them on the fly. Being able to switch back and forth would be awesome. Wish I had a little more skills.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I bet it would be possible, I'll look into it!


----------



## patrick (Jul 25, 2011)

Alright guys, I built a ROM and I'm pretty sure everything works, but I guess I could use some testers! Check out the new thread here, my first real post IN THE DEVELOPMENT SECTION!!!

Tell me what you guys think!


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

patrick said:


> Alright guys, I built a ROM and I'm pretty sure everything works, but I guess I could use some testers! Check out the new thread here, my first real post IN THE DEVELOPMENT SECTION!!!
> 
> Tell me what you guys think!


This is great exactly what i was looking for


----------

